# Bandai Batman Forever Batmobile



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just got done with this little gem. $35 and worth every penny. I never built this brand, before, but this thing from the 90's is amazing! 

All OOB except I Tester's Dull Coated the body, and sprayed Tester's Clear Blue inside the inner surfaces of the clear parts. No glue, no paint. 





































*More......... *


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Few more.......





































*More...........*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

It came with a small blue bulb and light kit. It also has a movable canopy, and tail wings position up or out a little. The engineering was just about perfect, especially for a snap kit. No flash, and the sprue attachments were placed smartly so as to minimize sanding. The body was already dull satin finish, but I thought it needed to be more dull and stealthy. I still need to sand a little here and there, but this pup is done. About 2 days build time. 

I painted the many clear parts *clear blue* because I wanted it to be blue, even when not lit. But the bulb is bright blue, anyway. I recommend this kit. The instructions are in Japanese, but illustrated so nicely, that the pictures were all I needed. 

Couple more.....


Four wheel steering:










Dark shot:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

One quick note: I cannot believe all the detail that does not show at all. The interior and substructures have tons of details that will never be seen. What a shame.

:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Perhaps really not the right sub-forum to post. maybe the car forum?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like it. The lighting shows up very well. I like all the little details like the steering. I would put a wash over the chrome though to bring out the detail.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Perhaps really not the right sub-forum to post. maybe the car forum?




'Batman' certainly qualifies as Sci-fi,....not counting the costumed brain cell challenged morons who fancy themselves 'Superhero' amature crimefighters. We'll leave them to the real world Arkham Asylum.........


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have to admit that this was my least favorite Batmobile. But I am certainly impressed with both your work, and this kit. Great looking model !!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

DCH10664 said:


> I have to admit that this was my least favorite Batmobile. But I am certainly impressed with both your work, and this kit. Great looking model !!


 I'm with you on this. Not my favorite, a little too goofy and cartoon-like. But for such a small model, I'm amazed by the tight tolerances and the lack of visible seams. 

Sheesh, this little thing was designed with smarts. Even the little fiddly bits had an audible "snap", and the light kit area was designed with no wires. The metal battery poles were placed in the plastic compartment so as to touch each little "pill" battery and then to the bulb poles and finally to the on/off switch. Simple but effective. Even the sprue connections were hidden or minimized to the max. And this pup has a _*lot*_ of parts. It's no 4 piece MPC snapper. And tons of details are completely hidden. Only I know what's really underneath. $35 buck off the shelf. 

The Japanese directions were really just a side note. The pictures made it totally world standardized. 

:wave:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Have this kit in my stash and agree it's very detailed and well engineered. Your build looks really good with just a dull coat/blue paint! 

Bandai also produced the Keaton Batmobile and the Dark Knight Tumbler. Both kits are just as detailed (though the Tumbler has a basic interior, just a tub and 2 seats), but neither light up. Also, all are in 1/35 scale, not the more common 1/24 or 1/25. Still, I would highly recommend all three kits.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

spock62 said:


> Have this kit in my stash and agree it's very detailed and well engineered. Your build looks really good with just a dull coat/blue paint!
> 
> Bandai also produced the Keaton Batmobile and the Dark Knight Tumbler. Both kits are just as detailed (though the Tumbler has a basic interior, just a tub and 2 seats), but neither light up. Also, all are in 1/35 scale, not the more common 1/24 or 1/25. Still, I would highly recommend all three kits.


Thanks for the info ! I will certainly look into getting the Keaton Batmobile. I have never seen a snap together kit that impressed me at all,....until now. I'm actually more impressed with this model, than I was by the actual car in the movie.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _I would put a wash over the chrome though to bring out the detail._


Agreed. Just a thinned black acrylic wash? What would you use? 

Thanks!:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

DCH10664 said:


> Thanks for the info ! I will certainly look into getting the Keaton Batmobile. I have never seen a snap together kit that impressed me at all,....until now. I'm actually more impressed with this model, than I was by the actual car in the movie.



I think this version is the Val Kilmer one, with Jim Carrey as the Riddler and Tommy Lee Jones as Two-Face. All-star cast, movie-not so good.

I remember when the full size mock-up rolled down the street, the wings wiggled!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _but neither light up_


Thanks for the comments! Yea. I was surprised to see the light kit. Weird, huh?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments, gentlemen. 

A weekend build-- Needed an easy one after the zombie diorama monstrosity!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> I remember when the full size mock-up rolled down the street, the wings wiggled!


Not only that, but that silly bat fin/wings/thing on the roof made the car so tail-heavy that they couldn't step on the gas without having the front end come off of the ground (as seen in one scene in the movie). It might look cool, but I've never understood it from a real-world/practical perspective. "I need a stealthy vehicle that is fast and handles well. I know, I'll stick a big fin on the roof that makes it top-heavy and requires 20 feet of vertical clearance!" :freak:

Back to the topic, nice work! I don't know how the original blue lighting would have looked, but the transparent blue you added to the clear parts really enhances the overall appearance of the finished kit and makes it look more like the real car. I have Bandai's "Keatonmobile" and "Tumbler", and I should have gotten one of these when they were still plentiful and reasonably priced; I guess I'll just have to be happy with the Revell kit in my stash.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> Not only that, but that silly bat fin/wings/thing on the roof made the car so tail-heavy that they couldn't step on the gas without having the front end come off of the ground (as seen in one scene in the movie). It might look cool, but I've never understood it from a real-world/practical perspective. "I need a stealthy vehicle that is fast and handles well. I know, I'll stick a big fin on the roof that makes it top-heavy and requires 20 feet of vertical clearance!" :freak:
> 
> Back to the topic, nice work! I don't know how the original blue lighting would have looked, but the transparent blue you added to the clear parts really enhances the overall appearance of the finished kit and makes it look more like the real car. I have Bandai's "Keatonmobile" and "Tumbler", and I should have gotten one of these when they were still plentiful and reasonably priced; I guess I'll just have to be happy with the Revell kit in my stash.



Agree fully. Seemed like the Batmobiles got more goofy with each next movie in the franchise. IMO, most cartoon-ish character in the franchise:

Mr. Freeze. Arnold was a joke. And not a funny one. 

I think the 90's cartoon pegged him better. Brooding, mad as a hatter, but deep and thoughtful. Thoroughly depressed about his wife, to the point of insanity. The voice actor, (don't know his name) nailed him.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Question for this now aging thread: I saw a Revell brand Batmobile (Forever) in my local hobby shop today. I wonder if it's a re-pop of this one? No mention of a light kit...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> Question for this now aging thread: I saw a Revell brand Batmobile (Forever) in my local hobby shop today. I wonder if it's a re-pop of this one? No mention of a light kit...


No, it's not a re-pop. Revell created their own tooling, and it does not include a light kit; black styrene with some chrome-plated parts, and decals for the bat insignias on the wheels.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> No, it's not a re-pop. Revell created their own tooling, and it does not include a light kit; black styrene with some chrome-plated parts, and decals for the bat insignias on the wheels.


Built this kit back when it first came out. Looks pretty good compared to the actual movie car, plus it's in the "correct scale" of 1/25. Windshield/canopy can be shown open, has detailed interior and the top fin can be built folded or opened. The Bandai kit is in no way similar to the Revell kit, except for subject matter of course! If you want this Batmobile in 1/25 scale, it's your only choice, and it happens to be a good kit. Still, considering the finer detail and the neat lighting feature, the Bandai kit is an overall better choice IMO.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification, gentlemen! Bigger would be better, IMO.


----------

